# IPhone kaufen ?



## Deleo (23. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand wo und wie ich das Iphone ohne vertrag kaufen kann ?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo und wie ich das Iphone ohne vertrag kaufen kann ?


äh im T... wasweißich shop und im internet


google würde dir helfen und auch der klare Menschenverstand wäre eine gute anlaufstelle


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo und wie ich das Iphone ohne vertrag kaufen kann ?



in einem handy laden O.o ?


----------



## Death_Master (23. Juli 2009)

Bei T-Punkte, im Internet, bei MediaMarkt, Saturn und so kleinen Handyketten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind halt alle mit T-Mobile-Vertrag.
Die Chance bei MediaMarkt eins zu bekommen ist wohl zur Zeit am größten...



Ach ohne Vertrag, sag das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.3gstore.de/ <- da
oder in Italien, Belgien unso...


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

> in einem handy laden O.o ?


Nein, in Deutschland aktuell nicht (mehr). 
T-Mobile bringt anscheinend im Herbst aber wieder ein Prepaid-Angebot für das 3GS(und evtl. auch wieder für das 3G), das 3G hat damals 500 Euro gekostet ohne Vertrag. 
Simlock ist natürlich trotzdem zu T-Mobile, für ein Jahr. Ohne Simlock und Vertrag bleibt nur Ebay, 3GStore oder Prepaidgerät im Ausland kaufen und unlocken.
iPhones aus dem Ausland funktionieren in Deutschland nicht! Auch nicht, wenn es den Anbieter auch in Deutschland gibt, z.B. funktioniert ein O²-UK iPhone nicht mit O²-Deutschland. 
Ausser natürlich mit Unlock, aber da geht natürlich durch den damit verbundenen JB die Garantie verloren.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juli 2009)

im asien urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auf deren seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Geile sig die trifft auch auf mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (23. Juli 2009)

hab gehört man kann das vorgängermodel vom 3gs ohne vertrag holen, einfach mal ein bisschen im applestore umschaun


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Das 3G? Ja, in den USA. In Deutschland wieder leider (noch) nicht... 
T-Mobile war wirklich das schlimmste was Apple uns antun konnte...


----------



## Xondor (24. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> P.S. Geile sig die trifft auch auf mich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn sie auch noch in einem korrekten Deutsch geschrieben wäre, könnte man sie wirklich lustig finden. So ist es eher peinlich...


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> T-Mobile war wirklich das schlimmste was Apple uns antun konnte...



War nicht eher Apple das Schlimmste was uns T-Mobile antun konnte?


----------



## SicVenom (24. Juli 2009)

die vertragsfreiheit für die usa bringt ihm wenig... bei einem touchscreen sollte man schon eine laufende garantie haben und die verfällt, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, beim verlassen der usa.
alternativ könntest du dir auch ein anderes handy holen, samsung und nokia haben auch touchscreens (die in einigen punkten sogar besser sind als das iphone). sind ohne vertrag im 300€ bereich zu kaufen.

allerdings weiß ich nicht worauf es dir beim handy ankommt =)


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

so ziemlich jedes smartphone ist besser als das iphone - das einzige was das iphone gut macht ist sein guter ruf

das is wie bei ed hardy - jeder wills, obwohls eigentlich scheiße ist xD

"dank ed hardy erkenn ich trottel jetzt schon von weitem"


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> das is wie bei ed hardy - jeder wills, obwohls eigentlich scheiße ist xD



und was soll am Iphone scheisse sein oder hatte es nicht was andre Können?


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

Das einzig gute am IPhone ist der Applehype und der dementsprechend überfüllte Appstore...alles andere ist veraltet/schwächer als andere Smartphones.


----------



## Elicios (24. Juli 2009)

Das iPhone ist eine reines Applikations,- Gamewunder und Internetmaschine, mehr nicht! Wenn dich genau diese features interessieren, bist du mit dem iPhone bestens bedient. Hier kommt keiner der aktuellen Konkurrenten ran.

Wenn klassischen Handyeigenschaften wie Sprachqualität, SMS/MMS sowie Fotoqualität im Vordergrund stehen, ist man bei der Konkurrenz um einiges besser aufgehoben. 


+/- iPhone:

+ intuitive Handhabung
+ E-Mail-Client /Browser
+ Appstore: Applikationen / Games
+ WLAN
+ GPS Empfänger in Kombination mit Applikation Basis für Local-Based-Services

- Akkulaufzeit
- Virtuelle Tastatur
- Schwache Kamera
- Sprachqualität

iPhone 3G ist ab 99,- $ in den Staaten zu haben

mehr Infos unter www.apple.com


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Das iPhone ist eine reines Applikations,- Gamewunder und Internetmaschine, mehr nicht! Wenn dich genau diese features interessieren, bist du mit dem iPhone bestens bedient. Hier kommt keiner der aktuellen Konkurrenten ran.
> 
> Wenn klassischen Handyeigenschaften wie Sprachqualität, SMS/MMS sowie Fotoqualität im Vordergrund stehen, ist bei der Konkurrenz um einiges besser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Top-10-Die-best...t_37129396.html

Ich posts zu oft denk ich manchmal o.0


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

das kann ich auch snake!



Elicios schrieb:


> +/- iPhone:
> 
> + intuitive Handhabung lass ich gelten
> + E-Mail-Client /Browser hab outlook aufm handy, was gibts besseres? synchronisation läuft super
> ...




ich weiß nicht was außer dem style am ende übrig bleibt was den preis rechtfertigen soll?
alles was mein htc mit winmobile an business features bietet (und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich nutze sie!) fehlt halt komplett.
und wie einfach mein handy mit jedem win-pc zusammen arbeitet ist auch klasse.

wenn man en mac daheim hat, okay, da mag das iphon besser mit zusammenarbeiten, aber für nen durchschnittlichen win-user ist da echt nix besonderes am iphone ... ?!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

muss ich etwa das bild wieder rausholen?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

Knapp 1000&#8364; kostet das 3GS ohne Vertrag? Das is ja echt das albernste was ich jemals gesehen hab. GPS, W-LAN, Touchscreen, G-Sensor etc. hat doch jedes andere Smartphone auch und das sogar oft besser als beim iPhone.

Vergleichen wir doch einfach mal Das 3GS mit dem Samsung i8910 HD welches nur knapp die hälfte kostet:

Samsung - 3GS

Akkuleistung: *1500mAh - 1150mAh*
Displayauflösung: *360x640Pixel - 320x480Pixel*
Fotoaufnahme: *8.0 Megapixel - 3.1 Megapixel*
Videoaufnahme:	*1280x720Pixel - 640x480Pixel*
Kamera Zoom: *4x - 0x*
Radio: *ja - nein*
T9-Wörterbuch: *ja - nein*
Java-fähig: *ja - nein*
HSUPA: *ja - nein*

Quelle: areamobile.de



Und das war nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt genügend Smartphones, die das 3GS bei weitem übertreffen und nur einen Bruchteil kosten. Also überlegt es euch gut wofür ihr euer Geld ausgeben wollt.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muss ich etwa das bild wieder rausholen?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMS kann das Iphone in zwischen
Video Recording auch 
Videocall brauch e keine sau
für was brauch ich eine speicher karte wenn habe 32 GB habe?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

Das Iphone ist einfach ein überteuerter Haufen Mist der einzig und allein vom "Apple-Faktor" lebt...
Ich mein... 1000€ für ein verdammtes Telefon mit Touchscreen! HALLO?
Da kann ich mir sogar nen Laptop holen der mehr kann als das Ding!


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Knapp 1000€ kostet das 3GS ohne Vertrag? Das is ja echt das albernste was ich jemals gesehen hab. GPS, W-LAN, Touchscreen, G-Sensor etc. hat doch jedes andere Smartphone auch und das sogar oft besser als beim iPhone.
> 
> Vergleichen wir doch einfach mal Das 3GS mit dem Samsung i8910 HD welches nur knapp die hälfte kostet:
> 
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Vorteile man mit dem iPhone hat, welche man mit keinem anderen Handy/Smartphone hat.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Vorteile man mit dem iPhone hat, welche man mit keinem anderen Handy/Smartphone hat.



das es hunderte von spieler rein gibt


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> das es hunderte von spieler rein gibt



WAS für ein Vorteil... wirklich...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WAS für ein Vorteil... wirklich...


das ding is echt nur zum prollen da wirklich sinn mahct das echt nicht genau wie alle computerspiele und soapserien das is alles nur zeitvertreib^^

edit: ich mein das nicht negativ ich find sowas total hammer XD


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Hunderte... wenn ich mich richtig an die Keynote zur WWDC erinnere waren es genauer gesagt 50 000 Apps in Store. 
1000 Euro sind wirklich zu viel, das streite ich nicht ab. Aber das zahlt sowieso keiner, denn mit dem kleinsten Vertrag bei T-Mobile gibt man über die 2 Jahre 'nur' ca. 650-700 Euro aus. Und wie gesagt, das Prepaidangebot wird wieder kommen, das 3G hat da 499&#8364; gekostet. Wer eins ohne Simlock will muss eben  ordentlich draufzahlen, aber mal ehrlich : wer zahlt schon nur damit er nicht zu T-Mobile muss bis zu 600 Euro mehr? Kaum einer würde ich sagen.
Um nochmal kurz die Appstores bzw. Marketplaces der Anbieter zu vergleichen hier eine Grafik aus der WWDC-Keynote:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und inzwischen gibt es wirklich nichts mehr was man vermisst am iPhone. Die Kamera macht trotz der 'nur' 3 MP hammer Bilder, da hab ich von SE-Handys mit 5 MP Kamera schon schlechtere Bilder gesehen. 30 FPS und VGA-Qualität sind auch super für ein Handy wenn man Videos aufnehmen will. MMS ist jetzt mit an Bord, Sprachsteuerung, 7,2 Mbit HSDPA... 
Ich wüsste einem da noch fehlen sollte.

Wenn es sich jemand anschauen möchte, in dem Teil der Keynote wird auch gezeigt was für detailreiche Bilder die Kamera machen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

> 650-700 Euro



Selbst dafür krieg ich einen Laptop der mehr kann und sehr viel besser ist oO




> wer zahlt schon nur damit er nicht zu T-Mobile muss



Ich würde... T-Mobile ist ein scheißverein :-> Generell mag ich es nicht zu einer Firma "gezwungen" werde, die in fast jeder Sparte anderen hinterher hinkt...


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

Und 50% der Apps kannste gleich in die Tonne kloppen weils eh nur so ne Scheiße ist wie z.b. ne nackte Olle die dir das Display putzt oder das es aussieht wie ein Bierglas, welches mit Lagesensor immer weniger wird. Das ist schon fast Jamba-niveau...


PS: Ich bin auch bei T-Mobile und hatte noch nie probleme damit. Früher bei Vodafone nur Netzausfälle etc. aber das kommt wohl auch daran an wo man wohnt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

> Das ist schon fast Jamba-niveau...



fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Selbst dafür krieg ich einen Laptop der mehr kann und sehr viel besser ist oO



Ja gut dann Schleppst du wohl dein Laptop mit zum Telefonieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Gut, lass 50% Müll sein. 25 000 sind trotzdem ein Haufen mehr als jeder andere Marketplace anbieten kann. Und ich würde nicht sagen dass die Hälfte nur Mist ist....
@Selor, der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen - ein Laptop mit einem Handy zu vergleichen... Naja, ich weis ja nicht. Wenn jemand ein Auto kauft sagst du ja auch nicht 'Was du für den Preis für ein Motorrad bekommen hättest...'.



> fix'd wink.gif


Mit dem Unterschied dass man bei Jamba für so einen Müll dann 5 Euro zahlt, während beim iPhone solche sinnlosen Funapps meistens umsonst sind. Und es gibt wirklich geniale und sehr praktische Programme sowie tolle Spiele im Store.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ja gut dann Schleppst du wohl dein Laptop mit zum Telefonieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt genug Telefoniesoftware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> @Selor, der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen - ein Laptop mit einem Handy zu vergleichen... Naja, ich weis ja nicht. Wenn jemand ein Auto kauft sagst du ja auch nicht 'Was du für den Preis für ein Motorrad bekommen hättest...'.



Ich finde nicht das er hinkt... er passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut UND ich kann sogar je nach Laptop tolle Spiele zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit anderen Worten in allen belangen ist das Iphone einem Laptop, selbst wenn er billiger ist, vollkommen unterlegen!
Warum also 1000&#8364; für ein schlechtes Ding ausgeben, wenn ich bessere Qualität etc. für weniger haben kann?



> Mit dem Unterschied dass man bei Jamba für so einen Müll dann 5 Euro zahlt, während beim iPhone solche sinnlosen Funapps meistens umsonst sind. Und es gibt wirklich geniale und sehr praktische Programme sowie tolle Spiele im Store.



Mist bleibt trotzdem Mist egal was für ein Fähnchen darauf prangert...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Telefoniesoftware
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop siehst du den tüb "so ich muss mal mein freund anrufen" er pack den laptop aus der tasche dann noch das headset dan schaltet er in mal ein 40 sec später kann er fangs an anrufen.

un der vergleich Zwischen handy und laptop ist so was von....... mhhm ja das will ich nicht  weiter erläutern. 

so und ich sage es einfach so Wäre geld hat und das Iphone mag kann es kaufen.

wer kein geld hat oder iphone nicht mag solle es nicht kaufen amen


----------



## Deleo (24. Juli 2009)

Ja habe ein inetshop gefunden.
Ich habe  bei 3gstore.de jetzt 2 bestellt,das 3G sollte locker ausreichen,
das 3Gs ist zu teuer,ich brauche kein MMS wenn ich ne E-Mail kostenlos mit Foto verschicken kann.
Ich bin bei O2 und werde mir für günstige 10&#8364; eine inet Flaz dazu bestellen und fertig,billiger kommt man an keine Iphone was man voll nutzen kann.
Sollte morgen kommen,ich schreib rein ob alle I.O war.

Es ist ein reines fun Handy,wer sowas sucht ist bei dem Iphone genau richtig.
Ich finde es kann kein anderes Handy mit der steuerung mithalten,auch nicht das neue Nokia für 600 Euro.

Ich habe übrigens schon den Ipod Touch und ich nutze es jeden tag,zb als Ferhnsehzeitung,MobileNavi,Inetradio(zb.imKeller),WOW Authenticator,Wetter,Bildzeitung,Emails,Gelbeseiten,Telefonbuch,Translator,Fotoa
lbum,und natürlich Muski unterwegs oder per dock an der anlage.

So habe ich halt alles in einem mit dem Iphone und brauch nicht immer mein extra Handy mit schleppen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

> Ich finde nicht das er hinkt... er passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut UND ich kann sogar je nach Laptop tolle Spiele zocken wink.gif
> Mit anderen Worten in allen belangen ist das Iphone einem Laptop, selbst wenn er billiger ist, vollkommen unterlegen!
> 
> Warum also 1000&#8364; für ein schlechtes Ding ausgeben, wenn ich bessere Qualität etc. für weniger haben kann?



Und was du für 1000&#8364; erst für einen PC kaufen könntest... Verstehst du worauf ich hinauswill? 
Mobilität ist eben teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich ist es einem Laptop unterlegen. Aber zeig mir ein Smartphone dass das nicht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Mist bleibt trotzdem Mist egal was für ein Fähnchen darauf prangert...



Wenn auf dem Fähnchen 'Umsonst, wenns dir nicht gefällt lösch es wieder' steht macht das für mich schon einen Unterschied.

Ausserdem gehts hier ja nicht um den Vergleich Handy - Laptop, oder? Für ähnliche Smartphones (HTC Hero, Nokia N97..) zahlt man auch nicht viel weniger (mal mit dem Prepaid Preis von T-Mobile verglichen). Die anderen haben dann zwar keinen Simlock, aber ob man nur wegen einem Simlock lieber ein anderes Handy nimmt muss man selber entscheiden.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mobilität ist eben teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Teuer? Ja. Überteuert? Nur wenn man sich dumm anstellt und jeden Hype mitmacht.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> jeden Hype mitmacht.


Sry ich glaub nicht das jeder der ein Iphone hat nur es gekauft hat weil es im moment ober COOL ist omg ich hab es mir gekauft weil ich die spieler rein lieben und das mit leider kein andres handy biten kann


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Das iPhone ist nicht ohne Grund so verbreitet. Das imo beste mobile OS überhaupt und tolle Hardware zusammen mussten einfach ein Erfolg werden. Natürlich hat auch der Apfel auf der Rückseite garantiert seinen Anteil an der Beliebtheit, keine Frage. Aber es steht fest, dass das iPhone definitiv eines der besten Smartphones überhaupt ist, wenn nicht das beste. Und Apple hat auch nicht umsonst 2 JD Power Awards für das iPhone kassiert.


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habs nur weils in ist, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann mich nur meinem Onkel anschließen, was Apple angeht.
Er hatte schon vor was weiss ich wievielen Jahren Apple, und war auch totaler Windows-Feind.
Seit der ganze ApfelHype ausgebrochen ist, benutzt er Windows, und ist damit zufrieden.


----------



## Deleo (24. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum sich viele das Iphone selber Schlecht reden ? 
Denke langsam das es nur neid ist.....man kann sagen, das einen  nicht gefällt,aber man kann nicht einfach sagen es wär ja viel zu teuer oder es wär einfach nur Schlecht und kann nix.
Das neue Nokia (ka wie genau es jetzt heißt) kostet auch schlappe 600 euro,und bieten nicht das was das Iphone bietet,selbst die verarbeitung ist schlechter als beim Iphone.
Zudem hat man noch ein Ipod intigriert.





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nur meinem Onkel anschließen, was Apple angeht.
> Er hatte schon vor was weiss ich wievielen Jahren Apple, und war auch totaler Windows-Feind.
> Seit der ganze ApfelHype ausgebrochen ist, benutzt er Windows, und ist damit zufrieden.



Wo ist die Logik ????
ROFL genau ich wechseln auch mein Auto nur weil Opel in den MEdien ist.
Oder ich verbrenne jetzt mein Vista,weil es überall ein Hype um W7 gibt.


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> [tolles bild mit 50k anwendungen fürs iphone hier]



und jetzt frag ich dich mal: warum fehlt winmobile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Das ist ne gute Frage, hat Windows Mobile überhaupt einen wirklichen Store dafür? Werden die nicht direkt von den Herstellern angeboten? Ich weis es nicht, ich hab kein Windows-Mobile Handy. Weisst du wieviele Programme es für WM gibt?


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

Hat jeder der anderen Anbieter einen Store?!

Für WinMobile gibts afaik keinen zentralen Store, aber ewig viele Programme.
Wirklich richtig unzählbar viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, kann man fürs Iphone selber entwickeln?
Hab schon en kleines Prog für mein Handy selber geschrieben.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Ja, jeder der Anbieter in der Grafik hat einen. Bei Nokia heisst er Ovi-Store, bei Google Android Marketplace, beim Rest weis ich den Namen zwar nicht aber sie haben einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und japp, man kann selber Apps entwickeln, mit dem iPhone SDK. Läuft aber, muss ich zugeben, nur auf Mac OS X. Das stört mich auch ein bisschen : /

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, Haxxler:


> Java-fähig: ja - nein


Ich weis nicht wie die drauf kommen, aber das iPhone hat beim Sunspider Test so ziemlich das beste Ergebnis überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

Naja Benutzeroberfläche ist wohl geschmacksache. Ich hab ein WinMo Handy und bin extrem zufrieden vorallem mit 6.5 und dass, das iPhone die beste Hardware haben soll ist einfach schwachsinn. Vergleich doch einfach mal genügend andere Smartphones in der Preisklasse, dann wirst du es selbst sehen.


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat einfach das IPhone den besten Touchscreen (Multitouch) und den besten Musikplayer, da zahl ich gerne ein paar Hundert mehr und habe dafür ein handy mit dem ich vollständig zufrieden bin. 

Ohne Abo ist das Iphone doch nicht 1000 Euro? Ich hab ein 32 GB 3GS für 1199 Schweizer Franken gekauft, da sind etwas mehr als 750 Euro


----------



## Elicios (24. Juli 2009)

@ Cleat

+ intuitive Handhabung lass ich gelten  
+ E-Mail-Client /Browser hab outlook aufm handy, was gibts besseres? synchronisation läuft super
Das iPhone synchronisiert sich ebenfalls mit Outlook, so wie noch einigen anderen mehr.

+ Appstore: Applikationen / Games mag sein, ist aber kein plus, gibts für winmobile genauso sry, die Applikationen und erst recht die Games, lohnen sich nicht miteinander zu vergleichen! Hier ist in der Entwicklung die Win deutlich dem iPhone unterlegen. Sowie in Quantität als auch Qualität  

+ WLAN äh - standard?
Perfekte Integration von W-Lan. Ist man einmal in einen hotspot eingebucht gewesen, wird dieser zukünftig automatisch genutzt. Dies hat kein anderer Hersteller

+ GPS Empfänger in Kombination mit Applikation Basis für Local-Based-Servicesäh - standard? 
Klar standard. Nur nimmt Apple hier eine Vorreiterrolle ein! 


@ Soldat_Snakedoc

- Akkulaufzeit <--hat sich beim 3GS starkt verbessert 
Stimmt, leider noch nicht ausreichend 

- Virtuelle Tastatur die ist super hab keine problem da mit also bitte O.o 
klar ist diese für Benutzer, die sich an diese gewöhnen konnten nicht schlecht. Tastaturen wie beim Blackberry haben hier jedoch einen enormen Vorteil

- Schwache Kamera[ ein handy ist nicht zum fotos machen da
2D Barcodes, Augmented Reality, Bilderkennung für versch. Services usw. usw. usw.

- Sprachqualität ich weiss nicht was du hast ich finde die Quali net andres als mein K800I was ich vorher hatte. 
Ruherauschen (db) -67,4


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

> das iPhone die beste Hardware haben soll ist einfach schwachsinn


Hab ich auch nicht geschrieben...


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> - Akkulaufzeit <--hat sich beim 3GS starkt verbessert
> Stimmt, leider noch nicht ausreichend



Der Akku ist wirklich immer noch nicht so gut, muss ich eigentlich jeden Tag aufladen. Wenn man nur Musik hört und ganz wenig Telefoniert oder SMS verschickt hält der Akku zwar lange, aber wenn man nur so wenig mit dem IPhone macht lohnt sich der Kaufpreis nicht und hat man besser einfach normales handy + IPod/sonstiger MP3.



Elicios schrieb:


> - Virtuelle Tastatur die ist super hab keine problem da mit also bitte O.o
> klar ist diese für Benutzer, die sich an diese gewöhnen konnten nicht schlecht. Tastaturen wie beim Blackberry haben hier jedoch einen enormen Vorteil



Wenn du mal dran gewöhnt bist ist sie super, ich habe schwierigkeiten mit Tasten von normalen Handys, bin so dran gewöhnt. Aber da hast du recht, es bracuht eine gewisse Übung bis man richtig gut schreiben kann mit dem IPhone.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Der Akku ist wirklich immer noch nicht so gut, muss ich eigentlich jeden Tag aufladen. Wenn man nur Musik hört und ganz wenig Telefoniert oder SMS verschickt hält der Akku zwar lange, aber wenn man nur so wenig mit dem IPhone macht lohnt sich der Kaufpreis nicht und hat man besser einfach normales handy + IPod/sonstiger MP3.



Ich benutz das Iphone wenig zum tele oder sms Schreiben mehr eben für musik, aber wie so sollte ich Ipod kaufen und andres handy wenn ich so ipod und handy in einem habe? so muss man nicht zwei sachen rum schleppen?


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ich benutz das Iphone wenig zum tele oder sms Schreiben mehr eben für musik, aber wie so sollte ich Ipod kaufen und andres handy wenn ich so ipod und handy in einem habe? so muss man nicht zwei sachen rum schleppen?



Wenn du Geld sparen willst: Handy + MP3
Wenn du weniger tragen willst: IPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weniger tragen ist aber doch hoffentlich nicht dein einziges Argument für Iphone


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld sparen willst: Handy + MP3
> Wenn du weniger tragen willst: IPhone
> 
> 
> ...



nein wie gesagt ich liebe die Spielerein was man mit dem Iphone machen kann und die games was ich gute finde da ich jeden morgen und abends 20 minute Zug fahre da mach gutes spiel oder abends nach der arbeit laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2009)

Also fassen wir die Vorteile des Iphones zusammen: Man brauch nicht noch zusätzlich nen MP3 Player mitschleppen UND man kann Spiele spielen...

Halt moment... das kann sogar mein 50€ Handy! Ich hab zwar "nur" Radio aber Musik ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also fassen wir die Vorteile des Iphones zusammen: Man brauch nicht noch zusätzlich nen MP3 Player mitschleppen UND man kann Spiele spielen...
> 
> Halt moment... das kann sogar mein 50&#8364; Handy! Ich hab zwar "nur" Radio aber Musik ist da
> 
> ...



was ist dein Problem wenn du das Iphone nicht mags "ja wir habes gescheckt" wie so nervst du weiter wie wissen alle das der herr das Iphone nicht mag.

sehen die spiel auf deinem 50 euro handy auch so gut aus?  
oder kann man auf deinem 50 euro handy die spiele auch so spielen?


----------



## Soramac (24. Juli 2009)

Jeder weiß, wir leben in Deutschland. Jeder weiß, der eine Deutsche steht obem am Fenster und sieht den andren unten an seiner Garage sein Auto putzen und den Neid sieht man in den Augen.

Das ist nichts andres als mit dem iPhone. Wenn jeder das mal gründlich geteste haben sollte, dann schreibt er auch nicht solchen Müll hier in die Kommentare. Wenn jeder es kaufen könnte und nur 100 Euro kosten würde, dann hätts auch jeder. Ich weiß einfach nicht was ihr immer gegen Apple habt.


----------



## Deleo (24. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, wir leben in Deutschland. Jeder weiß, der eine Deutsche steht obem am Fenster und sieht den andren unten an seiner Garage sein Auto putzen und den Neid sieht man in den Augen.
> 
> Das ist nichts andres als mit dem iPhone. Wenn jeder das mal gründlich geteste haben sollte, dann schreibt er auch nicht solchen Müll hier in die Kommentare. Wenn jeder es kaufen könnte und nur 100 Euro kosten würde, dann hätts auch jeder. Ich weiß einfach nicht was ihr immer gegen Apple habt.



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Meriane (24. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, wir leben in Deutschland. Jeder weiß, der eine Deutsche steht obem am Fenster und sieht den andren unten an seiner Garage sein Auto putzen und den Neid sieht man in den Augen.
> 
> Das ist nichts andres als mit dem iPhone. Wenn jeder das mal gründlich geteste haben sollte, dann schreibt er auch nicht solchen Müll hier in die Kommentare. Wenn jeder es kaufen könnte und nur 100 Euro kosten würde, dann hätts auch jeder. Ich weiß einfach nicht was ihr immer gegen Apple habt.



Hast du denn auch alle anderen Smartphones getestet? Nur so kannst du sagen ob das iPhone wirklich so gut ist.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Aber klar. Und ich kann dir auch nur sagen dass der i7 975 aktuell die beste CPU ist weil ich alle anderen schon persönlich getestet habe.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

aber das iphone bekommt Gross Konkurrenz da muss ich wohl schon wieder neues handy kaufen


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch alle anderen Smartphones getestet? Nur so kannst du sagen ob das iPhone wirklich so gut ist.



Ich hatte früher n HTC Diamond. Das iPhone 3GS ist deutlich besser. Alleine die Apps sind Gold wert :>


Und bevor die Vorurteile kommen: Ich kann MacOS nicht leiden und halte die Geräte für überteuert =)


----------



## Deleo (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> aber das iphone bekommt Gross Konkurrenz da muss ich wohl schon wieder neues handy kaufen



Nur ein weiterer verzweifelter versuch zu kopieren,ka ob die es nie begreifen das jeder eine Digicam zu hause hat.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> ka ob die es nie begreifen das jeder eine Digicam zu hause hat.



ich hab keine Digicam ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Juli 2009)

Das iPhone hat seine größte Stärke in der Medienkompetenz meiner Meinung nach.

der integrierte iPod liefert glasklaren Sound (mit entsprechenden mp3 und Kopfhörern) und die Filmwiedergabe ist hervorragend.

Vergleicht man das mit einem HTC (Blackberry oder Android) ist das iPhone dort klar im Vorteil.

Auch die Internetwiedergabe ist (bis auf den fehlenden Flashplayer) bisher am besten auf einem Smartphone gelöst.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juli 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> der integrierte iPod liefert glasklaren Sound (mit entsprechenden mp3 und Kopfhörern) und die Filmwiedergabe ist hervorragend.



Hast grad empfehlenswerte Kopfhörer mit Fernbedienung am Kabel?


----------



## Deleo (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ich hab keine Digicam ^^


War mir klar das Genau du keine hast ^^warum dachte ich mir das nur.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Nur ein weiterer verzweifelter versuch zu kopieren,ka ob die es nie begreifen das jeder eine Digicam zu hause hat.


Erst einmal kann man ja wohl nicht von kopieren sprechen, weil es ein komplett anderer Aufbau ist und zweitens hat garantiert nicht jeder ne Digicam zuhause und selbst wenn hat man die ja wohl nicht immer mit dabei. Wie oft ist man auf Partys oder einfach sonst irgendwo und möchte ein Bild oder Video machen? Also für mich ist ne gute Handykamera ne extrem praktische Sache.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Die kann man im 3GS aber wirklich nicht mehr bemängeln. 3 Beispielbilder, 2 davon aus der Keynote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2009)

Joa, hat die selbe 3,2 mp Kamera wie mein X1 und ist denke ich mal auch ausreichend. Also so ein 12 Megapixelmonster wie das Satio ist schon etwas übertrieben finde ich ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Joa, hat die selbe 3,2 mp Kamera wie mein X1 und ist denke ich mal auch ausreichend. Also so ein 12 Megapixelmonster wie das Satio ist schon etwas übertrieben finde ich ^^



Zumal das Objektiv eh wichtiger ist bei solchen MP-Mengen.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hast grad empfehlenswerte Kopfhörer mit Fernbedienung am Kabel?



nein nur "standard" Sennheiser-Ohrstecker. Aber die sind qualitativ immer noch besser als die Apple-Dinger. 
Und es weiß nicht jeder (Dieb) sofort, dass man ein Produkt mit angebissenen Apfel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> angebissenen Apfel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ist mir gerade das bild durch den Kopfe wie einer apfel in der tasche hat, und dort die kopf hörer drin stecken und der dieb de Apfel geklaut hat xD


----------

